# New Member from Mission B.C.



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello folks !

I just stumbled on this forum and thought I'd join in. I've been puttering around in my basement shop for awhile now ..... no training whatsoever, just what I've learned from books and Youtube 
I've got a Chinese 12x36 lathe and a Craftex B048 mill that I bought from Busybee years ago ...... a shaper that is still a work in progress and a couple of other items. I play at a little home gunsmithing, auto and motorcycle things etc.




 







A couple of pics of a Remington 600 project I've been working on, converting from 222Rem to 308Win .... hence the after market extractor.

Cheers ! 

Joe


----------



## Alexander (Feb 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. We are glad to have you with us.


----------

